# Connecticut 10/15/2011



## Stavenstumper (Jun 11, 2011)

A little far out but, save the date. We are holding our Connecticut National Pitbull Awareness Day on 10/15. Location- Polish American Club, 194 West Spring Street, West Haven, CT.
Will attach a link when the web site is updated from last year.


----------

